# Is RAM getting more expensive?



## Paladone (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey, guys

I made this thread because I have noticed the prices of RAM going up; or at least they seem to be. I just wanted to check if I'm going insane, or if RAM is actually getting more expensive, and if so, why?

The main reason which has led me to suspect this is because the RAM I bought a year ago, for $309.00, is now $445.00 at the same store (And I'm pretty sure they are exactly the same).

This is the RAM I have is:
G.Skill 32GB Kit (4x8GB) DDR3 Trident X C10 2400MHz


----------



## AsRock (Jan 4, 2014)

Ram has been going up in price for some time now.


----------



## buildzoid (Jan 4, 2014)

At first there were too many ICs then production got cut so prices started rising and then SK Hynix had a fire and prices just kept on rising.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought my 16 Gb Corsair 1866 for $88 a little over a year ago. Now its like  Holly Shit ! $200







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233278


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 4, 2014)

this means that they are getting ready to go for the cheap ddr4 kits


----------



## Frick (Jan 4, 2014)

A bit, but the big rise happened ... last year maybe? There was a time when the 8GB Corsair XMS3 1600 Mhz was less than €40.

Basicly what Jetster said. And people laughed when I said I should buy them en masse when they were so cheap! They laughed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Computer hardware as an investment does sound silly.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2014)

Its because of SSD sales. But I still can figure out what GPUs went up. I bought a 7950 6 months ago for $180  Maybe price fixing again


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2014)

I ordered a 4 GiB stick for just over $40 earlier this week and I thought that was silly.  I don't even want to look at how much a tri-channel kit would cost for my computer now.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 4, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I ordered a 4 GiB stick for just over $40 earlier this week


You are lucky, the same is costing $85 (USD) here.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 4, 2014)

Pretty much still the same prices here in Sydney 8GB sticks still priced at $100 AUD


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2014)

The smaller size chips have not gone up. Like 2x2 4Gb sets


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 5, 2014)

would dwindling supplies of ddr3 chips, with ddr4 on the horizon be influencing prices too?


----------



## Frick (Jan 5, 2014)

Jetster said:


> The smaller size chips have not gone up. Like 2x2 4Gb sets



Not here.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paladone said:


> Hey, guys
> 
> I made this thread because I have noticed the prices of RAM going up; or at least they seem to be. I just wanted to check if I'm going insane, or if RAM is actually getting more expensive, and if so, why?
> 
> ...


if you dont demand high performance and just need moore ram you can switch to local brand.
the price usually lower than worldwide brand


----------



## Pill Monster (Jan 5, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> would dwindling supplies of ddr3 chips, with ddr4 on the horizon be influencing prices too?


No, DDR3 supplies aren't dwindling and DDR4 won't be common until at least mid-2015.  It started when IC makers (Hynix/Samsung/Micron) decided DDR3 prices were too low and profit margins were very small (1yr ago it was dirt cheap tbh) and increased msrp accordingly, then Hynix had a "fire" and the resulting "shortage" (sound familiar? lol) contributed also.




random said:


> Pretty much still the same prices here in Sydney 8GB sticks still priced at $100 AUD


For 1600mhz maybe....2133/2400/2600 is closer to $200.....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 5, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Its because of SSD sales. But I still can figure out what GPUs went up. I bought a 7950 6 months ago for $180  Maybe price fixing again



Bitcoin. Thats why.

If it's in anyones means,,,I recommend going to Micrcenter...They generally have a Massive sale on RAM....I got My kingston there for dirt cheap...16Gb..for 70$.  But Thats only if your one of us lucky ones that has a store near by.


----------



## satsol (Jan 11, 2014)

I notice it happens a lot. I bought some Corsair Vengeance 16GB ram last year for $88. It's $169 now.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 11, 2014)

price fixing indeed.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah i noticed the prices went up. I got my 16gb (2x8GB set) for about $120 together now they are running about $160 for both. Forget about Laptop ram. I bought my m11x (2x4Gb DDR3 1333) for $30. Now it is like $90+ for the same chips.


----------



## Vario (Jan 11, 2014)

Bought 2x8 kingston hyper x last year on sale for $65, now its worth $170.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 11, 2014)

I got a free 8gb corsair 1600mhz stick with a motherboard purchase awhile back. Was thinking about buying another for 16gb all together, but the stick was $100. Maybe I should sell it.


----------



## Hood (Jan 11, 2014)

11 months ago I bought 2x4GB Kingston HyperX Beast 2400MHz for $65, 1600MHz kits were ~$50.  The same 2400 kit is now $110 - I think partly because it's still in high demand due to high compatibility.  But lately I've noticed some decent brands have lowered prices slightly on 2400 RAM, to the point where a 2x4GB 2400 kit is the same price as a 1600MHz kit (about $85).  g.Skill now has 2x8GB 2400 kits for $149.  If you need RAM for a new build or upgrade, now is a great time to buy 2400MHz RAM, or wait a while and it will drop even more (I hope!)


----------



## Vario (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't know about that Hood, prices are really really high.  Some of it is due to the Hynix fire, the rest due to price fixing.

Also I bought a few sets of Samsung Green 30nm and immediately shifted the market on ebay, was pretty strange.  Bought them average $30-35 a stick.  A week later prices on these sticks went to insane levels and still are.

These things originally sold for 8gb for $40 so its outrageous.  Anyway, that ram can hit insane speeds, I have done 2400@1.5v with ivy 2x4, 4x4 can't really get over 2000 without issues probably gigabyte related.


I have tested performance scaling with ram on ivy bridge and it really doesn't matter at all.  There doesn't seem to be a point to go beyond 1600 unless you can get it for the same price or better.  I think I got about 5% improvement at 2133 from 1600.  That really doesn't warrant the price premium unless you can swing it at a good price, its hard to justify buying any ram right now given how pricey it is.  There are a few sets of samsung that are less known about which overclock insanely and are still inexpensive  (HCH9 I think).

Its not like the 939 days where you needed good ram because it moved in lockstep with overclocks.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 12, 2014)

When DDR4 gets cheap, stockpile it, because history shows it's likely to jump up 2-4x. This has happened at least the last two gens, can't remember if it did with DDR1. Wild card is demand in countries like China might keep it from having a low point like in the past.

I think the lowest I remember for DDR3 was a black november sale where you could get 16 gbs of 1600mhz ram for $50 at newegg. That was years ago.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 12, 2014)

Isn't because DDR3 is "dying"? I think it was the same with DDR2 (now 2GB DDR2 is the same price of 4GB DDR3).

And it won't get cheaper anymore since DDR4 is coming! I see that's how it happens.

Not sure. Happy New Year!


----------



## Hood (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the input, Vario, I see you are running Sandy and Ivy systems, so you know what they can do with memory.  I bought 2400 sticks because it was only $15 more at the time, and what surprised me was the lower latency, considering the looser timings required.  In the AIDA64 memory bencmark, I always have the lowest latency of all compared systems, and CPU scores that beat everything but 6 core Intel chips.  Yes, it's only a benchmark, but I believe I can feel the difference in responsiveness compared to 1600 sticks (unless it's the "placebo effect").  I usually shop for RAM on NewEgg, and there is no cheap RAM anymore, but I noticed that 1600 is just as high as 2400, even in the same brand sometimes.  So my thinking is that you might as well get the 2400, as long as your IMC and motherboard can handle it.  It's only a one-time purchase, and it doesn't wear out (or if it does you have a lifetime warranty).  In the future more programs and games will be optimized to take advantage of faster RAM.


----------



## Vario (Jan 16, 2014)

Ram can wear out over time but most good companies have life time warranties, biggest thing is DDR4 making it obsolete later.

Really impressed with how ivy and sandy run ram, I can get some pretty good frequencies!


----------



## Melvis (Jan 16, 2014)

Yep its gone up big time here in Australia, its basically doubled in price. I used to be able to get 8GB of DDR3 1333 RAM for just under $50, now its just under $100, SUX!!!


----------



## Super XP (Jan 16, 2014)

I grabbed a good set for a $100's cheaper then the price today. 
The more prices go up, the less we should buy, to force prices down again.


----------



## cleverley (Jan 16, 2014)

The prices just kept on rising, but I do not like this Phenomenon。


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 16, 2014)

Super XP said:


> The more prices go up, the less we should buy, to force prices down again.


But that's automatic. DDR3 is dying, manufacturers must be busy designing DDR4 modules and DDR3 production decreased because of this (making its price to increase).

Just a theory. Not sure.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 17, 2014)

have a look here and maybe this is why RAM price has gone up but it seems complete BS http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2014/pc/low-production-of-dram-may-cause-higher-prices-in-2014/


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a kingston beast black 2x4gb 1600@cl8, nice one for 60$, its maybe a big money but i don`t really care, i just dont f*ck my mind on that  comparing to a gpu its a cheap one part.


----------



## Gilletter (Jan 17, 2014)

At OP, Funny I was thinking the same thing! I was looking at upgrading the RAM on my laptop and it's $80 for two 4 GB sticks!!! I said forget it... I'll deal with the 4 GB it has... lol


----------



## torgoth (Jan 17, 2014)

In a similar thread, months ago, people were saying that its because of the consoles... once they start manufacturing then prices will go down again... yet nothing has changed only more and more expensive


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2014)

LOL I bought 2x4GB Gskill sticks for 25.99$ year and a half ago, The price today is CRAZY


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 17, 2014)

Hood said:


> Thanks for the input, Vario, I see you are running Sandy and Ivy systems, so you know what they can do with memory.  I bought 2400 sticks because it was only $15 more at the time, and what surprised me was the lower latency, considering the looser timings required.  In the AIDA64 memory bencmark, I always have the lowest latency of all compared systems, and CPU scores that beat everything but 6 core Intel chips.  Yes, it's only a benchmark, but I believe I can feel the difference in responsiveness compared to 1600 sticks (unless it's the "placebo effect").  I usually shop for RAM on NewEgg, and there is no cheap RAM anymore, but I noticed that 1600 is just as high as 2400, even in the same brand sometimes.  So my thinking is that you might as well get the 2400, as long as your IMC and motherboard can handle it.  It's only a one-time purchase, and it doesn't wear out (or if it does you have a lifetime warranty).  In the future more programs and games will be optimized to take advantage of faster RAM.



Faster memory does make a difference!  Don't let people tell you differently !  

16GB (4x4GB) of 2133 C9 Back in October 2012 = $108 ($54 each kit) This, now $97 each kit): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231518


----------



## Hood (Feb 10, 2014)

rk3066 said:


> have a look here and maybe this is why RAM price has gone up but it seems complete BS http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2014/pc/low-production-of-dram-may-cause-higher-prices-in-2014/


Elric Phares is just speculating, based on media reports (always risky).  It has also been said that today's prices are in line with average prices going back years (adjusted for inflation), it just seems high because for a while the DDR3 market was over-supplied, and that is what had prices so low (before the fire).  After the fire, abundant supplies of DDR3 were in doubt, so the market followed it's natural course, fueled by greed, server farm expansion, and by everyone trying to upgrade before prices got too high.  In February 2013 I bought 8 GB of 2400 Kingston Beast RAM for $65 ($8.12/GB).  The fire was in September 2013, prices went up almost 100%, sales decreased, but prices remained high.  In Feb. 2014, I bought 16 GB of Adata 2400 RAM for $140 (8.75/GB), not much different than a year ago (although the Kingston Beast 2400 is now $110/8GB!). Granted, the recent purchase of yellow Adata 2400 RAM was not in my color choice, because the same kit in grey was $40 more!  I'm just pointing out that, with a bit of shopping around, you can now find better deals, especially if you avoid top name brands like Corsair, Kingston, Crucial, and Patriot.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 10, 2014)

Yuck...  3/4/2013
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-1866C10Q-32GXL
Item #: N82E16820231562
Memory Standard Return Policy$194.99 
2-10-2014
*G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-1866C10Q-32GXL*


 $*309*.99

Glad I got mine when I did... and still not glad my next purchase is one of these coin-farming Vid cards for Star Citizen


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 10, 2014)

I bought Two 8GB kits of 2133mhz memory exactly a year ago, I have been using 3 of the 4 sticks in triple channel for 12GB, I paid £29.99 per kit back then, I am soon to upgrade and will use all 4 of the sticks at that time so a couple of weeks ago I tested the 4th unused stick to find it faulty, I then RMA'd one of the kits to get it replaced.  Team no longer do the particular sticks anymore so have replaced it with another 8GB kit with exactly the same specs, these however cost £69.99 retail!  Might just sell them as new and keep with just 8GB when I upgrade, I only really surf and play the odd light game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2014)

Here is a comparison of 2011 and now.... Flat out crappy!


----------



## theo2021 (Feb 10, 2014)

Some say it's production problem limited items means bigger price, others say it's in order to sell what they have and start a new lineup with DDR4
I remember buying 4x4GB Vengeance 1600Mhz total of 16GB at 79.9 euros



Now it costs 172.9





That is a 201% up i can't believe it there must be something bigger going on that is a big price difference , i hope prices change!


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 10, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is a comparison of 2011 and now.... Flat out crappy!
> 
> View attachment 54592



ouch... that's crappy as hell...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm playing this as a long run game.

The idea behind the changing cost of RAM is not consumer demand, but large manufacturer and console making demand.

DDR3 factors largely into tablets and mobile devices.  The iphone boom, followed by the tablet boom, led manufacturers to demand large supplies of ddr3 chips.  They have the contractual weight to force the cost of RAM chips down (by volume sales), and they only move when they've got financial motivation.  At any rate, these companies saw the tablet and mobile device boom getting much larger.  They order boat loads of the RAM chips, and manufacturers made them.  

As the market saturated with RAM chips, their price went down.  Unfortunately, the tablets and smart devices saturated the market, meaning that they stopped selling.  The large companies cut their orders, but production couldn't be shut down over night.  This meant a flood of cheap DDR3 based memory on the market, which meant awesome RAM prices for consumers.

Manufacturers have responded by decreasing production.  Various disasters supposedly contributed to the decline, but without them we'd still be experiencing price normalization.  Please note I did not say an increase, as the cost of RAM had been artificially deflated due to existing stock.

The source cited as saying pricing is actually in line with historical norms is reasonable.  My concern is that an influx of new consoles, combined with stubborn curmudgeons finally abandoning XP, is going to swing the RAM prices higher than reasonable.  This seems like an unfortunate inevitability.


Now, the accusation that DDR4 is an influence is a joke.  How many devices currently use DDR4?  How many pieces of hardware could actually use DDR4?  If you said anything but none, you're untethered from reality.  DDR4 is an interesting thought experiment, but it is much like DDR3 years ago.  It won't replace its predecessor for months after it is available to consumers, it will cost an insane amount whenever it start being produced, and it will be produced in parallel with DDR3 for the immediate future.  Anyone who tries to attribute DDR3 price increases to current DDR4 production is grasping at straws to explain simple economic boom and bust.  If you don't remember, DDR2 was cheaper than DDR3 for months after it was available.  DDR3 prices are going to normalize, and likely remain that way until the modules are twilighted over the next 3-4 years (note: consoles are the primary motivation for the extended period, as their sales will continue long after DDR4 is standard in PCs).


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 11, 2014)

that is bad news to me too as i am looking forward to upgrade the existing hardware of my laptop


----------



## vega22 (Feb 11, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I'm playing this as a long run game.
> 
> The idea behind the changing cost of RAM is not consumer demand, but large manufacturer and console making demand.
> 
> ...



so the fact that they have dismantled ddr3 plants to be refitted with ddr4 making machinery has no influence at all?

i do agree with you in the most part mind. demand went up, cost went up, production went up, price came down. now both the demand and production are down which is helping to make the move to ddr4 easier. but even with "high" ddr3 prices ddr4 will still cost more when it finally hits the shelves. early adopter tax will never go away xD


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 11, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> so the fact that they have dismantled ddr3 plants to be refitted with ddr4 making machinery has no influence at all?...



I'm not exactly sure on how to answer this, so excuse me if I say something you've already got a firm grasp  upon.

There is no real difference between DDR4 and DDR3, from a manufacturing standpoint.  The manufacturing side takes RAM chip, mounts to stick, solders, and runs tests.  The actual contents of the chip mean little to nothing.

As far as the chip manufacturing side, DDR4 is a change in design, not a drastic change in technology.  You could theoretically make DDR4 chips with 90nm fabrication technology.  If you're thinking that I'm off base here, look at DDR3.  Newer fabrication techniques have given us higher frequencies, lower latencies, and significantly more capacity on each chip.  None of that is based upon changes to the DDR3 specification, but changes to the processes utilized to make the chip.

So why not just flop lines over to DDR4 instantly whenever you want to?  Manufacturing is based upon experience and example.  As much as we'd like to think that this is possible, the truth is that the soldering will take some attempts to get right.  The printing methodology has to be vetted, and whatever they use must be tested in a production environment.  Again, the people running production lines aren't the engineers who you pay $50,000 a year, they are the semi-skilled laborers you pay $20,000 per year.  This isn't pleasant to consider, but its the reality of manufacturing to a budget.

So we're back again to lost production.  That simply isn't true.  Production at plants was significantly higher in the past, and the plants haven't gotten smaller.  Let us use round numbers here, so the math is easier.  Plant A has 10 lines.  It can run at a peak efficiency of 90%, and produce 900,000 chips a year.  Demand fluctuates wildly.  In the first 6 months 300,000 chips are demanded, in the next 6 months 400,000 are demanded, 500,000 after that, then the bubble pops and you only have 200,000 in demand.  You've got a 2 year period where the total consumption was 1,400,000, but you produced 1,800,000.  At current consumption levels, you've got a year of stock in inventory.  You can't just shut all the lines down, so you run 5 lines at 10% capacity, making 50,000 units a year.  One year later, you have burned through inventory, so you begin to tool back up for production.  To maintain balance with demand, 5 lines are run at 40% capacity.  This means 5 lines are available to switch over to new processes (DDR4), but you still maintain profit generating business on the other 5 lines.  These 5 lines can have the bugs worked out of the new process well in advance of the consumer launch of the product, and could theoretically produce 450,000 chips a year (more than double the demand for previous chips).  With this kind of model the early adopter tax is mitigated, but still present because of the testing performed in manufacturing prior to releasing any chips.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 11, 2014)

GayleShier said:


> that is bad news to me too as i am looking forward to upgrade the existing hardware of my laptop



Same here.  it only has 3GB RAM  

My desktop has 16GB but I NEED more if I wanna keep my remote VM desktop running  I have to close it when I'm home and re-open it before long trips and that's a pain.  

16GB isn't enough for the things I do. It's painful using any less then 6GB.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 11, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> 16GB isn't enough for the things I do. It's painful using any less then 6GB.


Move to Linux, more RAM free for you.


----------



## Frick (Feb 11, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Move to Linux, more RAM free for you.



A VM with 8GB RAM will use 8GB RAM no matter the host OS.

It's not exactly true either. There are very light Linux distros but the fancy ones (meaning the big ones) all want 2GB or more.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 11, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Move to Linux, more RAM free for you.



Can't


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 11, 2014)

Frick said:


> A VM with 8GB RAM will use 8GB RAM no matter the host OS.


But if you have 9GB, the OS takes 2GB, the other takes 100MB. Linux will make the difference by not using 1.9GB. And you will have 8.9 available against 7GB on rival OS (cannot run your 8GB VM there).

That's the problem. So yea, it can help (A LOT).



Frick said:


> It's not exactly true either. There are very light Linux distros but the fancy ones (meaning the big ones) all want 2GB or more.


You do not need all that, that's just useless. Pick a XFCE, LXDE or even a lighter alternative. By using just the core with basic command line, you will have even more RAM to do actual work.



remixedcat said:


> Can't


No, the correct is: "You do not want." Simple.

Everything's possible, you just need to want to work.


----------



## Frick (Feb 11, 2014)

@Blue-Knight I think we've had this argument before, and it's absolutely pointless. Your precious xubuntu will use more than 100mb if it is avaliable. It is called Dynamic Random Access Memory for a reason you know.

And it is most likely a question of can't. There are several can'ts in computing.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 11, 2014)

Frick said:


> Your precious xubuntu will use more than 100mb if it is avaliable.


It depends... With the windows manager running it uses 260MB-300MB. With just the core, basic command line it uses ~50-80MB. And that's because I have a lot of system applications running.



Frick said:


> There are several can'ts in computing.


Only if your client or company puts that limitation. Otherwise, nothing will prevent you from running other OS, you just need to have a compatible CPU.


----------



## Vario (Feb 11, 2014)

Eventually the consumer won't pay beyond a certain range.  However at the current range, its inelastic though its probably close to the maximum anyone is willing to pay.

Its inelastic when the price goes up or down with no change in demand, its probably still in the inelastic range.

Ram was probably underpriced, at 2012 levels, in relationship to demand, if the shelves are being cleared presently despite higher prices.  I paid $60 for my 2x8 GB Hyper X kit December 2012 and its currently $160 now.

My theory is that consumers realize no value beyond 8 GB of ram, and $60 gets you a unit of [performance computer ram], $60 is how much the average budget builder allocates for their ram, therefore as long as 8 GB or greater is $60 they can get away with higher prices.

The same thing has happened with oil, rumors of shortage and several spills, production issues, etc raised the price at the pump from $2/gallon to $5/gallon, since then we have had plenty of oil available in the United States, and record recent domestic production of oil, but oil prices remain around $4.00/gallon.  Consumers are willing to pay that much for oil, probably more.

Source on gas:
http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=MCRFPUS1&f=A
http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=MCRFPUS1&f=A

and 

http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?f=W&n=PET&s=EMM_EPMR_PTE_NUS_DPG


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 11, 2014)

Vario said:


> $60 is how much the average budget builder allocates, therefore as long as 8 GB or greater is $60 they can get away with higher prices.


That's true! I paid $55 for 4GB of ordinary, cheapest DDR3 RAM.

Now if you are paying $60 for 8GB, you are in a paradise. I would put 16GB if I could get such low price.


----------



## Frick (Feb 11, 2014)

Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz 8GB







Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz 4GB






From here, prices in SEK. Now might be time to get that 4GB stick I need...


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm kicking myself for not getting 16GB of RAM way back when I put my rig together.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 11, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is a comparison of 2011 and now.... Flat out crappy!
> 
> View attachment 54592



I got same ram for 29. Now its just ridiculous. 

High Price
Wow
Overcharge
Classy
Price fixing
Amazing


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 12, 2014)

Frick said:


> @Blue-Knight I think we've had this argument before, and it's absolutely pointless. Your precious xubuntu will use more than 100mb if it is avaliable. It is called Dynamic Random Access Memory for a reason you know.
> 
> And it is most likely a question of can't. There are several can'ts in computing.



Yep. I got software that WONT work in wine on linux and would break license terms as well. I also have several windows applications I rely on that don't have linux versions. Most of the beta software I test is windows only and NO WINE is allowed for the test. 

Also Linux is really only got for web servers and not really a good desktop OS.



Blue-Knight said:


> It depends... With the windows manager running it uses 260MB-300MB. With just the core, basic command line it uses ~50-80MB. And that's because I have a lot of system applications running.
> 
> 
> Only if your client or company puts that limitation. Otherwise, nothing will prevent you from running other OS, you just need to have a compatible CPU.



See above.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 12, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Also Linux is really only got for web servers and not really a good desktop OS.


That's your opinion (and far from truth, in my opinion).



remixedcat said:


> Yep. I got software that WONT work in wine on linux and would break license terms as well. I also have several windows applications I rely on that don't have linux versions. Most of the beta software I test is windows only and NO WINE is allowed for the test.


Ah, I understand. You are not free, you are a slave (so you can't choose). If the software is not available to other OS just recreate yourself or find an alternative (as I said, you have to work).

You can still free yourself... These proprietary companies always contaminating naive users... Shame on them.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 12, 2014)

Linux sound servers have issues, Lots of the hardware I have has driver issues, the media players suck on linux, GPU drivers are broken.,,, etc.


Uhhhh who said anything about being a slave? really. That escalated quickly.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 12, 2014)

remixedcat, continue to elude yourself.

I am leaving this topic because I do not want to get banned from another forum.

Happy New Year!


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 12, 2014)

What???? You're definitly jumping the gun here. STOP IT.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 12, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Ah, I understand. You are not free, you are a slave (so you can't choose). If the software is not available to other OS just recreate yourself or find an alternative (as I said, you have to work). You can still free yourself... These proprietary companies always contaminating naive users... Shame on them.



The fuck?


----------



## SchrodingerPC (Feb 20, 2014)

I bought my XMS3 DDR3 2x4GB RAM for about £24. (roughly $40). They are now at an insane £80+ (roughly $130). I can't believe this, i bought my RAM about 14 months ago, a little over a year. Why have they shot up so much since?! Maybe it is what people are saying, about DDR4.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 20, 2014)

$70 for 2x4 1600 with code EMCPHWB25

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-021814-Latest-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231428-L0L


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 20, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> The fuck?



Seriously.  I'd say Richard Stallman posted that if I didn't know better.

I love Linux, but sometimes, you can love something too much...  Saying people who don't choose what you choose are slaves is pretty much mind slavery of it's own sort.  Don't drink the koolaid, yo.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 20, 2014)

Holy feck in the neck!!!! DDR2 800 sticks are freakin expensive! For the hubby's compy he needs 8GB and it will cost 160USD! Riiiip Offfff!!!


----------

